# Power head



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

For a 150 gal mixed reef tank what would be the ideal number of power heads? 
What power is ideal? I do have a 48x24x33" tank. And currently have 3 pumps ranging 950/600/600 rated pumps. This is in addition to the return pump . Is this enough?


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

This question would be very contextual on what you would be having in the tank. Will there be corals? What kind? Different corals like different conditions. A tank for seahorses would not be a good tank for SPS corals to live in as ideal flowrates are at completely different.


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

The general rule of thumb is X20 for a mixed reef tank. This is a good number to start at. That would put you at 3000 gph to be divided between all your powerheads. You can always add more flow later on. 

johnny


----------

